# Left it



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It's about this time of year that I start having nightmares about going on a hunting trip and leaving something very important at home.....

Last night I dreamt that I was hunting and killed an elk....I went to cut up the stupid thing and realized I had forgotten my knife...as dreams go, I ended up using my teeth...weird. 

What are some actual things that you have actually forgotten on a hunting trip but wish you hadn't?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

My daughter went on a loper hunt in Wyoming near Kemmerer with me and her brother, shot the loper and then found she had left the license/tag at home. We left the loper where it lay, drove to Evanston, got a replacement license, returned back, tagged and dragged the loper to the truck, butchered it, put it in the cooler and was on our way home by noon. Turned out to be an exciting morning.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

bow_dude said:


> My daughter went on a loper hunt in Wyoming near Kemmerer with me and her brother, shot the loper and then found she had left the license/tag at home. We left the loper where it lay, drove to Evanston, got a replacement license, returned back, tagged and dragged the loper to the truck, butchered it, put it in the cooler and was on our way home by noon. Turned out to be an exciting morning.


I dont think i would admit to that


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bowdacious said:


> It's about this time of year that I start having nightmares about going on a hunting trip and leaving something very important at home.....
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I was hunting and killed an elk....I went to cut up the stupid thing and realized I had forgotten my knife...as dreams go, I ended up using my teeth...weird.
> 
> What are some actual things that you have actually forgotten on a hunting trip but wish you hadn't?


 Teeth?? that's not a dream,thats a nightmare:mrgreen:


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think I've ever left anything I've really needed at home, touch wood, but I've realized the what you leave at home when the game changes from scouting to hunting is peace of mind. When glassing and filming from afar, there's no pressure. When the hunt starts the game changes and the care free 'whatever happens' changes.

The care free knowing a bull or buck of a lifetime I've been filming is in the realm changes when the hunt starts. I've never found out how to make the transition gracefully yet. That ease and confidence of finding them again and sealing the deal is something I often leave at home when the hunt starts. Partly due to critters 'knowing' it's on and partly because I've never been that good at getting it done.

Stuff and things are just that. Being a hunter and killer when it counts is something I've never figured out how to bring with me. Too bad that's not something you can just pack in the truck to have at the ready when you need it. This year we'll see if we can't change things around a bit 

*



*





Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Skally said:


> I dont think i would admit to that


Technically not illegal, you just can't be found with the animal and not have the tag in your possession. They didn't, so no possibility of legal repercussions. They just took a long time packing the animal out.

It's weird how half your posts on this forum are criticism. Maybe you'd be happier if you thought about that for a while?

Edit: Half was a low estimate, took a quick look, seems like your whole purpose here is to make snide comments and write baseless criticism.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a late season cow tag two years ago and was in a rush in the early morning. Grabbed a box of bullets for my 30.06 out of the gun safe. Climbed up the mountain at 1st light and saw a herd of elk. Pulled out my box of shells to load my gun and get ready for the shot, only to realize that in my haste I had grabbed a box that had spent casings in it that I had not-so-intelligently placed back in a box identical to my un fired shells. Lesson learned; it helps a great deal to carry a gun AND ammunition when hunting. :shock:

Ended up that my dad ended up shooting one that day which was just just as cool for me. But I can't help but call myself an idiot for that series of mistakes.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Broadheads. I once went out with only the dull practice points. Not much use in those is there?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> Technically not illegal, you just can't be found with the animal and not have the tag in your possession. They didn't, so no possibility of legal repercussions. They just took a long time packing the animal out.
> 
> It's weird how half your posts on this forum are criticism. Maybe you'd be happier if you thought about that for a while?
> 
> Edit: Half was a low estimate, took a quick look, seems like your whole purpose here is to make snide comments and write baseless criticism.


shooting an animal without having the tag... isn't illegal, I think I would read the fine print again sir


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> Technically not illegal, you just can't be found with the animal and not have the tag in your possession. They didn't, so no possibility of legal repercussions. They just took a long time packing the animal out.
> 
> It's weird how half your posts on this forum are criticism. Maybe you'd be happier if you thought about that for a while?
> 
> Edit: Half was a low estimate, took a quick look, seems like your whole purpose here is to make snide comments and write baseless criticism.


Copied straight from Wyoming 2015 Antelope Hunting regulations.
LICENSE FRAUD PROHIBITED, INVALIDATION BY IMPROPER FEES.**Department licenses, permits,
stamps, tags or coupons shall not be altered by anyone other than authorized Department personnel. 
No license, permit, stamp, tag or coupon shall be transferred or used for the purpose of taking wildlife except by the individual to whom it was issued and therein named and while in
that individual's *possession*

Thanks for trying though


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Last year on the opening day of the rifle elk hunt I met my buddy and his son at their house at 4:00am, loaded all of my gear into their truck and we headed to the mountain. It is a two hour drive to our hunting spot, as we left the pavement and started up the dirt road one hour and forty five minutes into our drive my buddy stops the truck in the middle of the road and turns to his sixteen year old son in the back seat and says " did you grab the guns", nothing but silence from the back seat............ After offering to drop me at the trail head we turned the truck around and headed back to town. Four hours later we were back on the mountain and hunting (Guns in hand). It turned out to be one of the best general any bull opening days as I ended up killing my first general season bull.
They will never live it down........


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

When I was 18 or 19 went out with my dear dad.Well we got to the top of Meadow Creek(Meadow Utah)and he realized his gun was still home.Off we went anyway and I got a nice 3 point.Got him dressed and turned to my pa for some help getting him out.Well I guess dad decided to bring the bottle of old crow with him since he wasn't shooting.End of story drag the deer 100 feet,go back and get pa help him 100 feet..That was the last time old crow went hunting with us-O,-


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Once I forgot TP wife took it out of the dry goods box and put it in her car I didn't realize till I needed it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I forgot my boots once. I used to drive with regular sneakers or slippers because it was more comfortable/less hot on the feet. After forgetting my boots, now I just man up and drive with my boots on. In that instance, I got to where I had reception and called my wife; she brought my boots and met me half way.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

12many said:


> Once I forgot TP wife took it out of the dry goods box and put it in her car I didn't realize till I needed it.


 AH pine cones gotta love em.Twice Ive had to go that route,not the best for hygene:shock:


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

This years turkey hunt I left my boots with my turkey calls in them inside of the garage.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Skally said:


> I dont think i would admit to that


Even the fun threads get side tracked by crap around here. No harm no foul. She had a tag, just forgot it, BFD.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There have been several hunting trips where I was out in the blind or woods and realized I had left my mind at home based on the hunting conditions.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Skally,
nothing to hide. She just misplaced her license. Your quote is from the 2015 laws. This happened several years ago and may or may not have been the law back then. Regardless, the critter was taken with a valid license, tagged with a valid license and transported with a valid license. As was previously pointed out, the recovery was simply delayed about an hour or two. No new license was issued, just a copy of the original was purchased. Had she been "caught," she may have been sited for not having the license in her possession. She would have appeared in court and the case would have been dismissed after showing proof of having purchased a license prior to her taking the animal. The illegal part would have been to have moved the critter from the place of kill before legally tagging it. Had we abandoned it, she could've been sited for wasting game. As it turned out, all was on the up and up.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a tradition as we leave for camp... "do you have your license? do you have your weapon? Okay, everything else is extra."

I did forget my sleeping bag on the bow hunt last year... luckily my 8 year old had brought an extra blanket.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Rain gear!
It never rains in Utah - it just hails and snows at 1 in the afternoon on Saturday - after being sunny all week. But it is in the truck!


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

On my first bow hunt I lengthened my draw a week befor the hunt, and forgot my longer arrows. When I pulled back on a buck my arrows kept falling off the rest. Luckily my brother had some extra arrows that worked for me.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Once I was so excited about getting out I left my release at camp and realized it as I watched a nice bull slowly move off a ridge right in front of me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I need to make a nice check list and keep it posted in the garage.... I forgot my good sleeping bag on a november hunt. That was a cold one!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I was once so excited for opening morning of an elk hunt I jumped on my horse and took off with my bro and a buddy without my rifle. I then had to ride back and grab it. I think my horse was alot more ticked of about then I was though


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Skally said:


> Copied straight from Wyoming 2015 Antelope Hunting regulations.
> LICENSE FRAUD PROHIBITED, INVALIDATION BY IMPROPER FEES.**Department licenses, permits,
> stamps, tags or coupons shall not be altered by anyone other than authorized Department personnel.
> No license, permit, stamp, tag or coupon shall be transferred or used for the purpose of taking wildlife except by the individual to whom it was issued and therein named and while in
> ...


Legally speaking, the word "possession" can really mean anything from in your mailbox, in your truck, under your mattress, in your pocket, embedded in a steel plate in your head. If you look at any legalese for long enough you'll see terms like "actual possession" or "on their person", that means physical possession. When just the word "possession" is used it is specifying any number of actual physical locations for an object you own.

Before you say "well in my book..." keep in mind that we're talking about a legal document. Look around, you'll see "actual possession" used quite a bit in legal documents.

Of course all this is beside the point of why it's necessary for you to spend time browsing the forum just so you can criticize people.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

jedidiah said:


> of course all this is beside the point of why it's necessary for you to spend time browsing the forum just so you can criticize people.


zziiinnnnggggggg!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hiked to the top of the wasatch mountains in knee high snow storm in November by myself. Got out my mountain house meal poured the water and found out I forgot to pack my lighter. Went to bed hungry and hiked back out the next day. I pack two lighters now in every pack I own.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a 16 year old, both me and my buddy drew LE elk tags in Idaho. We headed out together, with my Dad driving us. We got half hour from home, and at the base of the mountain and my buddy discovered he forgot his license. They let me out and headed back to get it. I made it to the top of the mountain and bugled in a VERY nice bull. My nerves got the best of me and I missed the shot due to bull fever. After the miss, I bugled back and the elk came back out. I took several deep breaths until I stopped shaking. Just as I was about to pull the trigger again, my buddy slammed the truck door and yelled out my name. The bull shut up, and was never seen again that day. After seeing my buddy, I realized I had forgotten my shovel as well. ;-)


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I need to make a nice check list and keep it posted in the garage....


I have been building my list for the past 6-7 years. I keep adding new items whenever I forget something that isn't on the list.

I start building a pile of "crap" in the middle of the garage about a month before the hunt starts and check it off the list as I put it in the pile. Then when I load the truck/trailer I add another check mark to the list. I update it on my iPad, MacBook and iPhone so they all sync up and now it's been several trips that I haven't forgot anything.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> I don't think I've ever left anything I've really needed at home, touch wood, but I've realized the what you leave at home when the game changes from scouting to hunting is peace of mind. When glassing and filming from afar, there's no pressure. When the hunt starts the game changes and the care free 'whatever happens' changes.
> 
> The care free knowing a bull or buck of a lifetime I've been filming is in the realm changes when the hunt starts. I've never found out how to make the transition gracefully yet. That ease and confidence of finding them again and sealing the deal is something I often leave at home when the hunt starts. Partly due to critters 'knowing' it's on and partly because I've never been that good at getting it done.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. You just described me to a tee.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Once I "forgot" my wife at camp but danged if she didn't find her way home anyway


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Went with NHS on his Henry Mtn. Deer hunt and forgot my sleeping bag. Bought a high quality item at a gas station to replace it.


----------

